

Don't outsource, distribute - iweinfuld
http://www.startersquad.com/blog/work-distribution-sweet-spot
A strategy for effective collaboration within distributed teams.
======
arocks
> Steering an offshore team in an Agile manner is hardly possible

This is so true. I sometimes wonder how the so-called Agile offshorers
actually work.

